# Free to a good home



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I have two USB dongles to connect your laptop to the Internet. 
One is an O2 the other a 3 branded one.
Both are easy to unlock to use on any network and I may have even done it but I cannot remember if I did one, both or neither. 
I think they both have a SIM card inside and would have had some credit on them but I guess they will have been deactivated as not used for a while.
I would prefer them to go to different members. 
I am happy to pay for postage if you make a small donation to charity of about the same as postage cost.

James


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You have a PM!


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

You have mail


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

many thanks sir, you are a gentleman ) 

cheers

Blu


----------

